# Funniest video i have ever seen



## jymellis (Dec 22, 2009)

Couch Airbag Explosion Surprise Video


----------



## lobee (Dec 22, 2009)

You ever sit on your bag the wrong way and get that deeply unpleasant feeling inside the entire middle section of your body? After an airbag to the gooch I believe 10 minutes alone with a shot, a beer, a cigarette, and some breathing room is called for.

But still, that was hilarious and awesome! Would try on a friend.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 23, 2009)

im still laughing.


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 24, 2009)

lobee said:


> Would try on a friend.



So you'd be ready to have youre balls punched in in case they do it back to you? That wasn't even near to being funny, the guy could have had somekind of injury to either his balls, or anus, he's lucky he only got a fucking cheerios.


----------



## lobee (Dec 24, 2009)

Daiephir said:


> So you'd be ready to have youre balls punched in in case they do it back to you? That wasn't even near to being funny, the guy could have had somekind of injury to either his balls, or anus, he's lucky he only got a fucking cheerios.



I'd probably set it up so it just launched him instead of directly impacting the gooch. I think I'd fasten a sheet of plywood under the cushion the same size of the cushion. The airbag would impact the plywood which should push up on the cushion and up into the person and hopefully launching them without much pain.

I still thought it was funny.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 24, 2009)

Well that's a waker upper


----------



## BigPhi84 (Dec 25, 2009)

I lol'd, but I feel bad for the dude as well. It's kinda like watching Phil from Jackass get pranked by his son, Bam.


----------



## Bungle (Dec 25, 2009)

lobee said:


> I think I'd fasten a sheet of plywood under the cushion the same size of the cushion. The airbag would impact the plywood which should push up on the cushion and up into the person and hopefully launching them without much pain.


YES!


----------



## Daiephir (Dec 25, 2009)

lobee said:


> I'd probably set it up so it just launched him instead of directly impacting the gooch. I think I'd fasten a sheet of plywood under the cushion the same size of the cushion. The airbag would impact the plywood which should push up on the cushion and up into the person and hopefully launching them without much pain.




Way safer that way.


----------



## coldm51 (Jan 23, 2010)

no way the original way was so much funnier. and when they did it slow motion, i couldnt stop laughing.


----------



## Daiephir (Jan 23, 2010)

you know you've just revived a 1 1/2 month old thread for no valuable reasons?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 23, 2010)

^I think a month or two is ok. When it gets into years i start caring. 

/useless bump.

although i laughed my ass off.


----------



## jkspawn (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Evil7 (Mar 5, 2010)

talk about useless posts.. lol


----------

